# GTR is not boring but spanked by Z06



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

That z06 definately wins in the sound stakes!


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

scoobyc said:


> That z06 definately wins in the sound stakes!


100%!


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

scoobyc said:


> That z06 definately wins in the sound stakes!


Have to agree but [email protected]#k me 7 litres.....I know the GTR is a drinker but the Corvette must be a full blown alcoholic!!!!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Under 1 bar of boost the GT-R breaths like a 7.6 litre


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just watched the video. I don't buy it. Smells like a stitch up to me, with the "corvette has these amazingly sticky tyres". His eyes are admitting, pleadingly, "I'm full of shit" LOL


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

.9 of a second... doesn't show them going up against each other.. I don't believe it either.


----------



## Elu (Apr 15, 2009)

my money is still on the gtr. so biased. lol


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Lets just wait for the ZO6 Nurburgring times and compare lol

Nice and simplezopcorn::smokin:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Close to call in any event round Willow I'd suspect and the yanks get real nationalistic around a US car (sorry Nagtroc, but it's true). Z06 makes a great sound though.
As we all know the rubber can make a huge difference either way, so as long as both are the "stock set" then it's a valid comparison, however needs to be put in perspective if the tyres are track based to start with, I'm sure others on here would attest to track rubber improvements on a GTR, like for like.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Not that surprising really, it's a massive 310kg lighter.

As for the tyres, the Cups are obviously sticky track tyres, but it's not as if the Dunlops aren't sticky or specially designed for the GTR.

Of course on English roads a rwd 7litre monster on Cups wouldn't see where the GTR had gone, especially if it was damp, wet or cold.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol u lot crack me up. Just because a car could possibly be quicker than a GTR then it can't possibly be true!

There is no description of the track, no pictures, for all u know it could be perfect for a z06 and the worst sort for a GTR. I reckon a 100cc super dart kart could beat a GTR round my local track  or am I lying too


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd crush the kart - under the car wheels ;-)


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

300kgs is a lot 

Whats the price of one of these ZO6s?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol u lot crack me up. Just because a car could possibly be quicker than a GTR then it can't possibly be true!


PMSL....seems to be the mentality of some on the 'dark side'. Wont be long until someone else plays the 'cost' card or pull the 'ring time out of thin air.

Still, nice to see folks are so passionate about their car. Or are they actually R35 fundamentalists.....i suppose they could be....folks with such a strong belief in something that no other opinion registers with them..

Sounds about right :chuckle:

TT


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

I suspect the tyres were the real difference there, but the Z06 is very impressive and such a good sound, Is there a vid out there anywhere with a genuinely good sounding R35? I've yet to hear one!


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

ur mummy,s sewing machine prolly sounds better, 

v6 engines don,t sound brilliant no matter what exhaust or Y-pipe is assembled

u like sound, go v-8 or inline6


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

If that IS the case, that's a shame, sound/ noise is so much a part of the experience in a performance car.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I miss my Z06. I had to add a few mods before it was really track capable, e.g. Brembo BBK, Penske 3-way adjustable coilovers, 18" race wheels w/R888s, but then it pretty much blew everything else away.

If I could have afforded to, I'd have kept it as my track toy and being 1400kg (a bit lighter than a 997 GT3), it was much cheaper to use on track.

From what I remember, fuel consumption was actually a bit better on average than the GT-R (a LOT better when cruising).

Cost-wise the two Inside Line tested were within $1k of each other as the Corvette had lots of expensive options (inc CCM brakes, Sport Cups etc) and the "2013" GT-R costs a lot over there.

The one area the GT-R is a massive improvement over the Z06 is in steering feel. Although direct and precise, the Vette's rack lacks that bit of feedback the GT-R does so well.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Beirute-GTR said:


> ur mummy,s sewing machine prolly sounds better,
> 
> v6 engines don,t sound brilliant no matter what exhaust or Y-pipe is assembled
> 
> u like sound, go v-8 or inline6


My NSX sounded amazing. Do a youtube search for NSX TAITEC and hit the top link for an example of what they can sound like with a mad exhaust.

A lot of modern V8s are effectively two 4 cylinder engines in parallel - although that doesn't stop modern Ferraris sounding nice, it has to be said.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

The biggest problem with the GTR for me is the cost of tyres. They really need to do something to bring the cost of the Dunlops down in price as it is a very hard justify.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

scoobyc said:


> That z06 definately wins in the sound stakes!



Wood inducing.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

What about the looks? Corvette still looks same after 10 years? And 7litres is not really a normal engine. What about the slip and manual lol? I had one drive in a Z06 but, it's sooooooo plastic lol.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-video/corvette-vs-nissan-gtr-vs-jaguar-xkr/


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

question is.... which one would you prefer to be seen in. i for one dont have a massive hairy chest! with a fetish for cheap plastic/rubber


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

At the end of the day lap times actually count for bugger all unless you are going to race them.

It has to come down to enjoyment, i enjoyed the 35 whilst i had it & i'm sure some think i was mad to sell it BUT i absolutely am delighted i did & have had the GT2 for 18 months now & no way on earth is it going anywhere 

I'm sure we all have our guilty pleasures & the more choices the merrier


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Z06 too plastic for me.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Sucker punch car review really. 

American republican voting journalists review a limited production run American made car with Semi-slicks against a factory churned 'import' GTR on conventional street compound tyre.

Get a better laptime and make a headline out of it, await the thousands of 14-20 year old dickheads wax lyrical about it on internet fora.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

trackday addict said:


> At the end of the day lap times actually count for bugger all unless you are going to race them.
> 
> It has to come down to enjoyment, i enjoyed the 35 whilst i had it & i'm sure some think i was mad to sell it BUT i absolutely am delighted i did & have had the GT2 for 18 months now & no way on earth is it going anywhere
> 
> I'm sure we all have our guilty pleasures & the more choices the merrier


Interesting, I had a 996 GT2 for a couple of years a great and beautiful car, and then went to the GTR which i love and would never go back. However I suspect it is down to my only very occasionally going on a track, where the GT2 is more fun and less expensive, but on the road the GTR is a long way ahead in my opinion. Any each to their own , enjoy your GT2, sure it will go up in value as well.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I do like the Z06 and was lucky enough to drive a 2006 a couple of years a go. the gearing was something else and it was certainly entertaining to drive. But I would take the GTR over it for all year ability and quality.

Although they sound bloody amazing. Last year a middle age guy over took me taking it easy past Brands Hatch 9Due to the Bib being around) in a modded Z06. He then proceeded to do a rolling burnout and step the back out down the camber of the road. I know it's not big or clever but it was [email protected]@kin' entertaining none the less opcorn:


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

The comment about v6 cars not sounding so good, search for password JDM gtr on you tube! I would say the corvette will be slightly quicker through the gears but not from standing start. The corvette wont corner as quick though!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Impossible said:


> Lets just wait for the ZO6 Nurburgring times and compare lol
> 
> Nice and simplezopcorn::smokin:


2012 Z06 recorded a lap of 7:22.68, not too shabby.

Edited to add it was on cup tyres.

Anders


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> 2012 Z06 recorded a lap of 7:22.68, not too shabby.
> 
> Edited to add it was on cup tyres.
> 
> Anders


Just like I take the GTR's time @ the ring with a pinch of salt. I also take the vettes times too. Not disputing it did it, but it certainly was not the same Z06 cars you and me could buy- slightly different


----------

